# NFAA Pro Chair Ballots are out.



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi everyone..

I see that ballots are out and starting to arrive for the Pro Chair Election...

I encourage all of you to stand up and take action by responding and voting. You can mail, fax or e-mail but MariHelen will need to be able to verify you as the owner of the e-mail address. Instructions are in the letter.

Again I would like boldly yet humbly ask for your vote and your support. It is my firm belief that my business experience, my commitment and my skills will suit us better in the long run. 
There is no doubt that I have taken great action and great effort in trying to develop an in depth plan and share it with all of you early on in the process in an open forum with detail and focus. That action and effort will certainly stay at the forefront of my term as your next Pro Chair. You can count on being part of the process and the success.

I will be a great advocate for you and the NFAA Professional Division with nothing but success in mind.

Thanks again and please be sure to check your mailboxes for your ballot and please vote.

See you on the line (in Redding!)

Chuck


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

I voted by e-mail.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

deadx said:


> I voted by e-mail.


Steve you are so advanced compared to me,I went snail mail.LOL


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Yeah Don but you are much better looking than me so it evens out!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

deadx said:


> Yeah Don but you are much better looking than me so it evens out!


LOL thats funny right there,me better looking,LMAO I think you still have the upper hand on that one!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Ok buddy but only because you said so!


----------

